# MTB ausdrücklich erlaubt



## merkt_p (26. September 2003)

Mountainbiken, Natur und Umwelt,

Man darf überhaupt nie vergessen, dass ein großer Teil der Radfahrer in der eigenmächtigen Ausnutzung und Überschreitung der von Ihnen von der hohen Behörde gewährten Befugnisse keine Grenzen kennt. Brutale Rücksichtslosigkeit und herausfordernde Freiheit, verbunden mit niedrigen Denunziantentum scheinen überhaupt bei so manchem Radfahrer die Haupttätigkeit seiner sportlichen Tätigkeit zu bilden aus ´Radfahrseuche und Automobilunfug` (Emil JUNG 1902).
Man sieht, seit jeher gibt es zwischen den Unterschiedlichen Nutzergruppen Konflikte.
Die Mountainbiker treten in das Revier einer älteren Nutzergruppe Wanderer/ Jäger ein.
Um Konflikte zu vermeiden sollte jeder wissen, was erlaubt und geduldet ist. Zudem ist es gut zu wissen, welche Rechte man als Radler in Wald und Flur hat.
Im Vorfeld sollte man die Ökobilanz einer Sportart betrachten. 
Dazu gibt es fünf Aspeskte

1.	Die Sportart selbst mit ihren sportartspezifischen Belastungen
Hier stellen sich folgende Fragen:
a.	Treten Emissionen auf?
b.	Muss Infrastruktur neu geschaffen werden?
c.	Sind Wohnortnahe Gebiete für die Ausübung vorhanden?

Dazu ist zu sagen, Mountainbiken stellt bei richtiger Ausübung (dazu später mehr), auf vorhandenen Wegen und mit kurzen oder keinem Anfahrtsweg quasi keine sportspezifische Belastung dar.

2.	Die Sportartbegleitende Belastung
Hier stellen sich folgende Fragen:
a.	Kann die Sportart wohnortnah ausgeübt werden?
b.	Ist ein PKW aus Transportgründen unabdingbar?
c.	Kann die Anreise per öffentlichen Personennahverkehr durchgeführt werden?

Das heißt bei Nutzung der örtlichen Gegebenheiten (in unserer Region überhaupt kein Problem) und überlegter oder gar keiner Anfahrt treten beim Mountainbiken auch kaum Sportbegleitende Belastungen auf.

3.	Belastungen, die durch das Fehlverhalten der Sportler hervorgerufen werden.
Hier stellen sich folgende Fragen:
a.	Welches Fehlverhalten tritt auf, das die bestmögliche spezifische Ökobilanz negativ beeinflusst?
b.	In welchem Umfang tritt ein solches Fehlverhalten und in welchen Kreisen tritt es auf?

Dazu ist zu sagen, grobes Fehlverhalten (Schwarze Schafe) treten in minimalen Prozentanteilen auf (was diese Fehlverhalten beinhalten und die Vermeidung wird später in diesem Bericht erläutert).
Der teilweise schlechte Ruf wird wie bei vielen anderen Natursportarten in den Printmedien, Videos und in der Kommerziellen Werbung erzeugt und entspricht vielfach nicht der Realität.


4.	Signalwirkung, die von der Sportart auf das Umweltverhalten der Menschen allgemein ausgehen.
Hier stellen sich folgende Fragen:
a.	Gibt es im Alltagsleben ein verändertes Umweltverhalten?
b.	Gibt es Signalwirkung auf nicht direkt am Sport beteiligten Personen/ Gruppierungen?

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass das Radfahren in unserer Bevölkerung eine breite Akzepttanz genießt und das es sich beim radeln um einen Massensport handelt, hat sich das Mountainbiken zu einem Breitensport etabliert. Sportarten mit einer schlechteren Ökobilanz wurden zum Teil verdrängt. Die Tourismusbranche stellt sich zunehmend auf diese Art der Freizeitbeschäftigung ein.

5.	Umweltbelastungen, die bei der Herstellung, dem Transport und der Entsorgung des Sportgerätes entstehen.
Hier stellen sich folgende Fragen:
a.	Wie ist der Energieeinsatz bei der Herstellung und dem Transport des Sportgerätes?
b.	Wie ist die Hatlbarkeit?
c.	Welche möglicherweise giftigen Reststoffe bleiben bei der Entsorgung über oder treten auf?

Umweltbelastungen, die bei der Herstellung und dem Transport entstehen sind vegleichsweise nicht höher als bei anderen Natursportarten (Ski, Kanu, Alpinausrüstung) Die Nutzungsdauer dürfte im Schnitt ca. 10 Jahre betragen.

So, nun genug mit der trockenen Theorie. Wie sieht die Praxis und die rechtliche Grundlage aus bzw. was können wir Mountainbiker tun um die Akzepttanz zu erhöhen und Konflikte zu vermeiden.

Zuerst möchte ich auf die rechtlichen Grundlagen eingehen.

Ein paar Regelungen, die in Deutschland überall gelten:
	Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist durch die Straßenverkehrsordnung auf Land- und Forstwirtschaftlichen Wegen auf 30 Kilometer pro Stunde begrenzt.
	Überall gilt, dass man sich so zu verhalten hat, dass in jeder Situation den Wanderern als den schwächeren Partnern auf gemeinsamen Wegen, der nötige Vorrang eingeräumt werden kann.
	Querfeldeinfahren (abseits der Wege) ist überall verboten.

In Bayern gelten folgende Gesetze:
§ 14 Bundeswaldgesetz
Das Radfahren ist nur auf Strassen und Wegen gestattet. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Die Länder regeln die Einzelheiten.

Art. 23(1) des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes
Nach diesem Gesetz ist Radfahren auf Privatwegen  dazu zählen neben den Land- und Forst wirtschaftlichen Wegen auch die Wege der bayerischen Staatsforstverwaltung erlaubt, soweit sich die Wege dazu eignen. In einer internen Verwaltungsabsprache geht man für die Eignung der Wege davon aus, dass, wenn sich Fußgänger/ Wanderer häufig auf den egen befinden, der Weg mindestens zwei Meter breit sein sollte. Das Radfahren kann aber auch aus Naturschutzgründen oder wenn es mit den Belangen des übrigen Erholungsverkehrs unvereinbar ist eingeschränkt werden. 

Das heißt aber auch, das Biken auf Wegen ist unabhängig von der Mindestbreite erlaubt, solange kaum Fußgänger unterwegs sind.

Weitere Betretungsrechte in Deutschland siehe http://fa-tourismus.adfc.de/mtbgesetze.htm

Es gibt in Deutschland momentan noch keine Gerichtsverfahren oder Musterprozesse, damit es so bleibt sind alle Mountainbiker angehalten sich an die gültigen Gesetze zu halten und auf die schwächeren Partner Rücksicht zu nehmen.

Im Ausland gelten folgende Regelungen:
Österreich:
In Österreich gilt das Fahrrad als Fahrzeug im Sinne der Straßenverkehrsordnung. Aufgrund dieser Rechtslage muss die Benutzung eines MTB daher auf nichtöffentlichen Wegen ausdrücklich erlaubt sein (http://www.bike.Tirol.at) .

Schweiz:
In der Schweiz gilt wie in Bayern. MTB fahren ist überall dort erlaubt, wo es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist.

Frankreich und Italien:
Was nicht verboten ist, ist automatisch erlaubt. Verboten ist- mit wenigen Ausnahmen- nahezu nichts.


Auswirkungen des Mountainbikens auf den Untergrund.
Mountainbiker bewegen sich auf unbefestigten Wegen und Pfaden, im Off Road Gelände und auf speziell angelegten Pisten.
Die Frage, die sich stellt, ist welche Schäden verursachen Mountainbiker auf diesen Wegen.
Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass die Belastung auf den Untergrund mit dem Fahrrad bergauf höher und Bergab geringer als ein bei einem Fußgänger ist.
Natürlich werden die Wege durch Mountainbiker mehr belastet, einfach durch das vermehrte Auftreten (Tendenz steigend).

Erosionsauslösung und Wegschäden durch Erosion.
Als Erosion wird eine Bodenabtragung verstanden. Diese kann durch natürliche oder menschliche Einflüsse auftreten.
Das Problem der Erosionsschäden im Wegenetz sowie illegaler Trampelpfade und Wegabschneider ist ein Problem welches schon vor dem MTB boom existierte. Es ist kein neues Problem.
Der natürliche Erosionseinfluss auf Wegen oder Pfaden beträgt schon ca. 65%. Natürlich wirkt Mountainbiken mechanisch auf Wegoberflächen ein (ebenso wie Wandern oder Reiten) und kann oben genannte Vorgänge Beschleunigen.


Wesentlich beeinflusst werden diese Vorgänge durch das Fehlverhalten der Biker:
	Auf Wegen
Bei trockenem Untergrund und mit der richtigen Fahr- und Bremstechnik findet kaum eine nachhaltige negative Auswirkung statt.
Wird dagegen bei feuchtem steilen bis sehr steilen Gelände auf- bzw. abgefahren werden beim Bremsen die Räder blockiert oder werden die Wegränder befahren, so treten durchaus Erosionsschäden auf.
Wegschäden (mit Ausnahme der Wegränder) sind allerdings keine ökologischen Schäden, sondern die Abnutzung einer infrastrukturellen Einrichtung (Kommunen, Alpenvereine, Albvereine, etc.!!) den eigentlichen ökologischen Schaden stellt der Weg selbst dar. Dies rechtfertigt jedoch keinesfalls ein falsches Fahrverhalten! Bei häufigem o.g. Fehlverhalten kann sich deshalb für die Wegerhaltung die Frage stellen, ob hier nicht Einhalt bzw. Regelungsbedarf geboten werden soll.

	Abkürzer, Abschneider
Abkürzer und Abschneider entwickeln sich nichtplanmäßig meist durch Wanderer. Diese Stellen sind im Steilgelände häufig Ansatzstellen für kleinere aber auch großflächigere Erosionserscheinigung (Rinnenerosion, Blaiken) und dies auch neben den Abkürzern und Abschneidern. Durch eine Befahrung mit Bikes würde sich dieser Prozess noch verstärken.


Auswirkungen des Mountainbikens auf Wild
Natürlich hat Mountainbiken, wie alle anderen Sportarten die in der Natur ausgeübt werden einen negativen auf die örtliche Fauna. Das größte Problem dürfte das schnelle fast Lautlose annähern an das Wild darstellen. Allerdings findet Mountainbiken fast ausschließlich auf Wegen statt, damit ergibt sich eine einheitliche Störlinie. Ein Problem könnte das verlängerte Zeitfenster sein, in dem Störungen auftreten. Der Biker ist aufgrund seiner Mobilität früher da und später wieder weg. Fahrten in der Dämmerung sind (ob Jeep oder Mountainbike) nicht optimal.
In erster Linie liegt bei dem beschriebenen Problem in unserer Region den Mittelgebirgen der Nutzungskonflikt wohl eher bei jagdlichen als bei ökologischen Konflikten.


Zusammenfassung:
Um unseren Sport auch weiterhin in den Ausmaßen wie gewohnt ausführen zu können, sollten einige praxisorientierte Handlungsweisen beherzigt werden.

Thema Untergrund
	Blockiere nie die Reifen Deines Bikes (außer Du willst im genehmigten Übungsgelände Grenzerfahrungen machen)
Gute Fahrer haben ein ABS in den Fingerspitzen. Die Bremsleistung und damit die Länge Deines Anhalteweges wird bei blockierenden Reifen herabgestzt.
	Bei Nässe und Matsch auf steilen, erdbedeckten Wegen ist es sinnvoll, das Bike bergab zu tragen.
Negative Einflüsse auf den Weg nehmen durch das Befahren exponentiell zu.
	Wenn Singeltrails befahren werden, diese auf keinen Fall verlassen, auch wenn die Fahrschwierigkeit nebenan geringer ist.
	Durch das Fahren neben den Wegen wird möglicherweise intakte Vegetation, aber auch Boden meist negativ verändert.
	Ein Off Road Fahren kann höchstens in einem Übungsgelände erfolgen, wenn der Besitzer die Genehmigung erteilt hat und hierbei keine hochwertigen Biotope beeinträchtigt werden.


Thema Mitsportler:
	Erschrecke wandernde oder radelnde Mitsportler nicht durch ein Vorbeifahren mit hoher Geschwindigkeit und/ blockierenden Reifen.
Ein gemütliches Grüß Gott sollte immer möglich sein.
	Auf Singletrails solltest Du unbedingt absteigen, mit dem Rad zur Seite gehen und dem Wanderer den Vortritt lassen.

Thema Wildtiere
	Bewege Dich leise in der Natur (blockierende Reifen, quietschende Bremsen, Gejohle), Wildtiere wollen nicht in Panik versetzt werde.
Für den Fall, dass Du in die Dämmerung kommst, benutze keine Singletrails mehr.

Thema Anreise
	Benutze soweit es möglich ist öffentliche Verkehrsmittel (es gibt sehr Interessante Möglichkeiten bei einer Kombination Bike und Bahn).
	Trainiere in Deiner näheren Umgebung so das Du Dein Bike zur Anreise verwenden kannst.
	Bei Anfahrten mit dem PKW achte auf ein vernünftiges Verhältnis AnreiseBiketour.

Wenn Du weitere Informationen benötigst, kannst Du Dich an einen Verein wenden zum Beispiel ADFC, DIMB, DAV

Interessante Internetadresse dazu www.dimb.de

Also, immer ran an die Buletten

Happ Trails Martin

Quelle: Fernstudium Natur- und Umweltschutz DAV Ausbilder Mountainbike


----------



## All-Mountain (27. September 2003)

Respekt Martin,

interessanter Beitrag, gut recherchiert. Viele Sachen waren mir nicht so ganz klar die ich hier gelesen habe.

@Alle die sich Fragen was der Auslöser des ganzen ist, hier der Link: Röthenbach-Klamm Sperrung 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (27. September 2003)

Da sind einige sehr gute Punkte dabei, wenn auch manche vielleicht etwas weit gehen (bergab tragen, absteigen...  ).

Im Prinzip lässt es sich wie fast überall mit "leben und leben lassen" am besten ausdrücken. Die Deutschen scheinen mir da aber im allgemeinen zu verkrampft und vorschriftsgeil zu sein. Da muß immer für alles ein Paragraph her.

Wir waren kürzlich in den Vogesen (Frankreich) auf sehr heftigen, schmalen und steilen Singltrails unterwegs auf denen auch recht viele Wanderer unterwegs waren. Anstatt aber gleich mit irgendwelchem Gemecker anzufangen, weil die Wanderer "ihr angestammtes Territorium" gefährdet sehen, wird dort freundlich gegrüßt (natürlich von beiden Seiten), teilweise sogar noch angefeuert, wenn man ziemlich knifflige Stellen fährt.

Mit gegenseitigem Respekt und entspanntem und freunlichem Umgang miteinander sollte es (auch in Deutschland) keine Probleme geben. Der gegenseitige Respekt ist halt nur hier leider nicht immmer gegeben...

Grüße ins Frankenland, Nils


----------



## All-Mountain (27. September 2003)

Hi Nils,

alles klar bei Dir in Freiburg? 

Ich fahr die Klamm ja schon seit 6 Jahren und hatte da noch nie negative Begegnungen mit Wanderern. 

Da war wahrscheinlich ein Beamter o. ä. unterwegs, der vermutlich auch noch Einfluß hat, und schon ist alles schrecklich, Wanderer sind in höchster Lebensgefahr und es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit als die totale Sperrung für Mountainbiker Das ist das eigentliche Problem in Deutschland, manche Leute haben bei sowas zuviel Einfluß. Was die Allgemeinheit (dazu gehören halt auch die MTB'ler) will ist dann völlig egal.

Die Wanderer und Biker selbst geraten sich glaub ich höchst selten in die Wolle. Da gibt's auch nicht ofter Krach wie in anderen Bereichen des Lebens.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## amelius (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Respekt Martin,
> 
> interessanter Beitrag, gut recherchiert. Viele Sachen waren mir nicht so ganz klar die ich hier gelesen habe.
> ...



Find ich auch!

Sollte man diese Info hier nicht irgendwie konservieren? Vielleicht hat ja ein Admin dazu eine Idee....?


----------

